# In over my head



## USMC80 (Sep 17, 2013)

Should have never accepted this load of wood.  You should have seen the look on wifes face.  Time to sharpen up the chains


----------



## NH_Wood (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks good! Love the lamp! Cheers!


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 17, 2013)

to make things worse the second log that dumped out of the truck had a yellow jackets nest in it and they werent happy.  Took a good hit on the tip of my ear


----------



## Jags (Sep 17, 2013)

That just looks like something to nibble on in a little spare time.


----------



## lukem (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't see anything too scary there.  Rome wasn't built in a day, and neither is a wood pile.


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 17, 2013)

yup, my Wife would be on the phone with an attorney


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Sep 17, 2013)

It came with a nice lamp.


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 17, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> yup, my Wife would be on the phone with an attorney



Thats the problem.  Gonna bust my ass getting this done within a couple weeks.


----------



## lukem (Sep 17, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> Thats the problem.  Gonna bust my ass getting this done within a couple weeks.



Tell her those are dollar bills laying in the yard.


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 17, 2013)

lukem said:


> Tell her those are dollar bills laying in the yard.


think that stopped working when i filled the whole back yard lol


----------



## CMAG (Sep 17, 2013)

You can do it!  
That's not so bad. If you want a divorce, I got a guy that will dump  40 sq yard's of 20+footers


----------



## CMAG (Sep 17, 2013)

lukem said:


> Tell her those are dollar bills laying in the yard.


I just ask her for $750 to fill the oil tank each cold month


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 17, 2013)

CMAG said:


> You can do it!
> That's not so bad. If you want a divorce, I got a guy that will dump  40 sq yard's of 20+footers


I wouldnt mind the 20 footers, not sure how I'm going to atttack a couple of these stumps


----------



## CMAG (Sep 17, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> I wouldnt mind the 20 footers, not sure how I'm going to atttack a couple of these stumps


Get a big peavey and a tow chain or strap


----------



## Paulywalnut (Sep 17, 2013)

A splitter will take care of the ugly ones. They don't look to overwhelming from the pictures. They left a lamp for you to work at night.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Sep 17, 2013)

Never mind your wife, I'd be more worried about the critters you have hiding in your wood stack, you can see the light shinning in there eyes in that night shot.


----------



## Trooper (Sep 17, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> yup, my Wife would be on the phone with an attorney


  Mine would call a therapist.  Great score USMC80!


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hire a couple of teenagers to help you knock it out. Maybe having to pay out some cash will learn ya.


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 17, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> Hire a couple of teenagers to help you knock it out. Maybe having to pay out some cash will learn ya.


refuse to put out any cash for wood or help.  I'll attempt it first then see if the guys will come over if help is needed


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Never mind your wife, I'd be more worried about the critters you have hiding in your wood stack, you can see the light shinning in there eyes in that night shot.


hahaha just saw that.  its the lights on the mantle, does look creepy


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 17, 2013)

Stand them on end and use chainsaw to make them smaller.


----------



## schlot (Sep 17, 2013)

I've got an understanding wife, but I might be in the garage after bringing that much home! LOL.


----------



## Capetownkg (Sep 17, 2013)

It must be rough getting that free wood delivered!  Haha yea my wife wouldnt be to happy either.


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 17, 2013)

Been there.  Neighbors were having 2 locust trees cut down, so I got the tree guys to drop it on my lawn for free.  Certainly looked like a lot less when it was still in the dumptruck.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't get it.
Most wives like money.
Tell the wives who have a problem with all the wood in the yard that all that wood means the propane, oil, electric, nat. gas bill will be almost nonexistent because of it.
If that doesn't work, and thats all it takes to piss 'em off......well, adios, I guess ( I know, easier said than done).
High fuel bill or free wood in the yard.......hmmm. No-brainer here.
Must be I'm just lucky to have a wife who thinks like I do and enjoys the warmth and savings.
Nice score though. I guess you need to get crackin' on that.


----------



## milleo (Sep 17, 2013)

Lol I can't believe all you guys noticed the lamp and me the girl couldn't take my eyes off the wood....


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 17, 2013)

I had a pile a little bigger than that 3 years ago when I was working on getting ahead 3 years. It took me 8 months to get it all cut to size, split and stacked. I have my wood area in a corner of the yard out of the way so my wife doesn't care what that area looks like. I suppose if it was in plain sight I'd have to clean it up quicker.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 17, 2013)

milleo said:


> Lol I can't believe all you guys noticed the lamp and me the girl couldn't take my eyes off the wood....


Makes me think of a song....slightly adjusted.

You're just too good to be true
Can't take my eyes off of you
you'd be like heaven to burn
Can't wait, til it's my turn


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 18, 2013)

got two hours in yesterday, a little progress was made


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 20, 2013)

Little more done


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 20, 2013)

HOLY CRAP !.....look at the size of some of those !


----------



## oppirs (Sep 20, 2013)

The locals come up to the wife about downed wood for free.  It's when I spend too much time on it....about 2 days,


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 20, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> HOLY CRAP !.....look at the size of some of those !


ya some are huge, biggest one is just left of center near the back


----------



## osagebow (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice score! Looks like you're making good progress.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 22, 2013)

When is your next load coming.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 22, 2013)

you guys with your free wood delivered to your door, argh.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 22, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> Hire a couple of teenagers to help you knock it out. Maybe having to pay out some cash will learn ya.


Unless you have absolutely nothing to lose, hiring a local teenager for a job as potentially dangerous as processing big rounds is a very bad idea, IMO.



NE WOOD BURNER said:


> Stand them on end and use chainsaw to make them smaller.


That's the slowest possible way to reduce a round, not to mention harder on your saw.  Instead, lay them on their side and make noodles.


----------



## BillLion (Sep 22, 2013)

Ha, ha. I just accepted a FREE, delivered red maple tree on Friday exactly 2 weeks after receiving a FREE, delivered sugar maple. 

After some conversations with the wife, it is clear I have to turn down all the sweet deals that are "too good to refuse" for awhile until I can catch up!


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Sep 22, 2013)

I hope your wife isn't too concerned about having an immaculate front lawn, because processing a pile of wood on it like that can be a _little_ hard on it.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 22, 2013)

Lumber-Jack said:


> I hope your wife isn't too concerned about having an immaculate front lawn, because processing a pile of wood on it like that can be a _little_ hard on it.


+1.  I process in the back corner of our lawn, where no one can see the mess, but just the act of moving 10+ cords per year across the lawn (twice!) does a number on the grass.


----------



## CMAG (Sep 22, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> you guys with your free wood delivered to your door, argh.


I give the driver a $20 tip


----------



## BillLion (Sep 22, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> you guys with your free wood delivered to your door, argh.



I think it all depends on your area. In some areas with a lot of burners people have to do all they can to get wood free. In areas like mine (not too many burners) it's a little easier to get free wood.

This will kill you. The guy that brought me a free sugar maple 2 weeks ago told me the day before he took 10 loads of oak he just cut to the dump...ugh! What a waste.

So our free wood actually works out for guys like that who don't have to pay the dump fees and drive as far.


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 22, 2013)

What kind of wood is it?


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 23, 2013)

Lumber-Jack said:


> I hope your wife isn't too concerned about having an immaculate front lawn, because processing a pile of wood on it like that can be a _little_ hard on it.



nope, front lawn is just a mud pit anyway for now, bringing the grade up and re landscaping next spring


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 23, 2013)

CMAG said:


> I give the driver a $20 tip


same here


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 23, 2013)

teutonicking said:


> What kind of wood is it?


mix of hardwoods, maple, oak, tulip polar and some birch


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 23, 2013)

got a little more done this weekend including two of the monster rounds


----------



## JrCRXHF (Sep 23, 2013)

The wife use to think i was nuts until she watched the NG bill go from 500 a month in the winter down to 100.00 then she said it was a warm winter. When i did it two years in a row she thought this wood thing was not such a bad deal just wished the wood cut it self. I told her that is what kids are for (but we don't have any)


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Sep 23, 2013)

JrCRXHF said:


> The wife use to think i was nuts until she watched the NG bill go from 500 a month in the winter down to 100.00 then she said it was a warm winter. When i did it two years in a row she thought this wood thing was not such a bad deal just wished the wood cut it self. *I told her that is what kids are for (but we don't have any)*


Which bring's up another way to keep warm.


----------



## CMAG (Sep 23, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> got a little more done this weekend including two of the monster rounds


Looks like ya got to cut a path to the front door


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 23, 2013)

lol, plenty of room to the left for now.


----------



## JrCRXHF (Sep 23, 2013)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Which bring's up another way to keep warm.



She lives in Ohio and i live in Michigan hence why we have no kids


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 24, 2013)

Joful said:


> That's the slowest possible way to reduce a round, not to mention harder on your saw. Instead, lay them on their side and make noodles


 
Must respectfully disagree! been doing it for years. much easier to do when working solo. to each his own.


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 24, 2013)

CMAG said:


> Looks like ya got to cut a path to the front door


 
I've done that before.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 24, 2013)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> Must respectfully disagree! been doing it for years. much easier to do when working solo. to each his own.


Yep... but if you haven't already done it, you have to lay one round on it's side and give noodling a try.  It's about 10x faster than vertical ripping (a.k.a. milling), and a heck of a lot easier on your saw.  There's a reason the milling folks use BIG displacement saws.


----------



## paul bunion (Sep 24, 2013)

You're not over your head, that pile looks about waist high to me.


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 26, 2013)

got my bar spacers thanks to a generous member here and made some mods to the bar to fit.  Threw the stihl bar and chain on and kicked the piles ass.  I should be done with it by this weekend at this rate


----------



## CMAG (Sep 26, 2013)

ready for another load soon
Nice to hear there are good people around helping out


----------



## USMC80 (Oct 4, 2013)

got some more cutting and splitting done.  Couple of friends coming over this weekend to help me out as well


----------



## USMC80 (Oct 14, 2013)

got it all quartered and driveway is clear at least.  Also got about a cord split and stacked in backyard.  Will keep the old lady happy for a week or so


----------



## Fiziksgeek (Oct 15, 2013)

Reminds me of the first time I had "log length" delivered...I was quite intimidated at first!

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/log-length-pricing.87503/page-2


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 15, 2013)

All the chips can't act as mulch, which might not be a good thing on a lawn.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 15, 2013)

Fiziksgeek said:


> Reminds me of the first time I had "log length" delivered...I was quite intimidated at first!
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/log-length-pricing.87503/page-2


I remember that thread!  You were quite upset when they dropped that monster tree in your driveway.


----------



## USMC80 (Oct 15, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> All the chips can't act as mulch, which might not be a good thing on a lawn.


there is no lawn right now, raising the grade up so its just all fill


----------

